# Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein



## Tino

Hallo
Wie versprochen kommen hier ein paar Zeilen zum Umbau meines Brandungsdreibeins in mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein.

Gebraucht wurden dafür 3 x 25 er Alu Kastenprofile in 2 m und ein kurzes von 1 m in 20 er Stärke.
Dazu diverse Schrauben und selbstsichernde Muttern ,Karosseriescheiben und ein paar normale Unterlegscheiben.
Außerdem noch 2 Lochplatten und ein Plastikkoffer und Schraubhaken.
Endkappen für die Aluprofile nicht zu vergessen.

Hier ist das Ergebnis


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Ich find ja so Basteldinge immer spannend und klasse - als handwerklicher Volldepp wäre aber so ein bissche ne Anleitung net schlecht ;-)


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Anhang anzeigen 239892


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Da ist nicht viel bei.

Ich hab alles auf M 6 (Schrauben)  gemacht. Da spart man sich das wechseln verschiedener Bohrer.

Ansonsten messen,anpassen bohren und dann verschrauben.

Nach 3 Stunden inclusive Zigaretten und Middach war dat Ding fertig.

Jetzt ist es absolut stabil,da wackelt nüscht.
So aufgebaut ist es 2 - 2,05 m hoch sehr standfest und hat alles was ich brauche.
Auf der Mittelstrebe der Köderkoffer und die seitlich auslaufende Strebe mit paar Haken für Priest,Lösezange und Handtuch.
Kein suchen und kein bücken mehr nach irgendwelchen Utensilien.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*




Da wo die Profile festgeschraubt werden musste ich mit jeweils 3 Karosseriescheiben auffüllen.
Der innere Abstand ist ca. 28-29 mm.
Ein 30 er Profil da reinzuzwängen wird sich spätestens bei Frost rächen.

Kosten für den Umbau inklusive des Köderkoffers: ca. 90 €

Mit dem gekauften Dreibeine welches zum Umbau genommen wurde ,sind es da. 140€.

Günstiger zum Observe Dreibein und für jeden individuell anpassbar. 
Größe des Köderkoffers,Anzahl der Haken an der Mittelstrebe,Höhe der unteren Rutenauflage.
Alle diese Sachen kann sich jeder selbst zurechtbasteln.
Wie es für ihn am besten passt.



Wenn noch Fragen sein sollten,beantworte ich sie gerne.


----------



## degl

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Hi Tino..................#6

Die wichtigsten Teile hab ich ja................noch Schrauben und Profile besorgen und dann kann ich mein jetziges Teil wieder gut auffrischen..........Danke für die Bastelanleitung|good:

gruß degl


----------



## Keyless

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Stimmt nen Observe kostet 139,- und hat ab Auslieferungszustand (da Bauartbedingt) null Spiel.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



degl schrieb:


> ..........Danke für die Bastelanleitung|good:
> 
> gruß degl


Schliess mich an ..
#6#6


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Zumal beim 139€ Modell keine Köderbox und keine Haken dabei sind.

Bekommt man das Dreibein welches ich genommen habe,gebraucht,wird's noch günstiger.


----------



## Keyless

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Ok plus 10.- Euro und 20zig Minuten Arbeit.
 Eigentlich hast du das Dreibein von Grund auf neu gebaut-einzig der Kopf und damit die Quelle des wackeln hast du behalten und mit Unterlegscheiben reduziert.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## exil-dithschi

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

astrein Tino! vielen dank! #6#g


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



Keyless schrieb:


> Ok plus 10.- Euro und 20zig Minuten Arbeit.
> Eigentlich hast du das Dreibein von Grund auf neu gebaut-einzig der Kopf und damit die Quelle des wackeln hast du behalten und mit Unterlegscheiben reduziert.
> Gruss Ulf



Ich hab lediglich die Beine ausgetauscht und die untere Rutenauflage mal richtig stabil befestigt.

Die Mittelstrebe hatte ich auch beim Original als Köderboxhalter genutzt.

Mehr hab ich nicht gemacht.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Morgen gehts zum Angeln und da wird sich zeigen wie es im Wind mit Ruten steht.

Ich bin aber zuversichtlich |supergri


----------



## Keyless

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Ja aber genau der Kopf ist in meinen Augen der Schwachpunkt.
 Aber mach mal nen Test und berichte dann.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Der Kopf selbst nicht.
Das Problem des wackelns waren die Originalbeine.
Die hatten seitlich wo die Bolzen durchgehen kaum Halt und " Auflage".
Durch das Kastenprofil,welches dann baubedingt  unmittelbar an den Backen des Kopfes anliegen ,erhöht sich die Stabilität um ein vielfaches.
Vorher war die Stabilität nur durch das bisschen Material an den Bolzen vorhanden,jetzt sind diese Taschen wo die Kastenprofile verbolzt sind,fast ganzflächig ausgefüllt, noch zusätzlich durch die Karosseriescheiben.

Beim aufstellen für die Fotos war es sehr verwindungssteif und wackelte überhaupt nicht.

Morgen werd ich von der Ostsee live berichten


----------



## degl

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Hallo Tino.......sind die Aluprofile mglw. im Baumarkt zu bekommen, oder muß ich im Fachhandel suchen?

gruß degl


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Moin Tino, schöne Arbeit! Die einzige Gefahr besteht in dem Kunststoffverbinder. Dadurch das die Beine sich jetzt nicht mehr verbiegen, geht die ganze Energie auf das Gelenk. Wird aber mit Sicherheit lange halten. Viel Spaß in der Brandung!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



Tino schrieb:


> Morgen werd ich von der Ostsee live berichten


Gespannt!


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Moin Tino.

Das sieht sehr gut aus ,das einzige ist die Kunststoff 

verbindung der 3 Alubeine wenn du dir dieses aus Vollalu 

anfertigest .#6

Könntest du auch die karosseriescheiben weglassen.



Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Es geht mir nicht darum ein Dreibein selbst zu bauen,sondern gerade aus diesem wackeligen ,ein sehr stabiles zu machen,ohne großen finanziellen Aufwand.

Wenn ich mir diesen Kopf aus Alu bauen lassen würde,könnte ich mir gleich das von Observe kaufen,weil genauso teuer.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Schwäbische Wurzeln ;-))))


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



degl schrieb:


> Hallo Tino.......sind die Aluprofile mglw. im Baumarkt zu bekommen, oder muß ich im Fachhandel suchen?
> 
> gruß degl



O.i Baumarkt hab ich meine her.

25 er in 2 m kostet pro Stück ca. 13-14€ 

20 er in 1 m als Querstrebe ca. 7-8€


----------



## Andal

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



Tino schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht darum ein Dreibein selbst zu bauen,sondern gerade aus diesem wackeligen ,ein sehr stabiles zu machen,ohne großen finanziellen Aufwand.
> 
> Wenn ich mir diesen Kopf aus Alu bauen lassen würde,könnte ich mir gleich das von Observe kaufen,weil genauso teuer.



Auf diesen Post hin hätte dir mein Lehrherr schweigend einen Klotz Alu und eine Feile in die Hand gedrückt. Du hättest gewußt, dass du dich gar nicht mehr blicken lassen brauchst, bevor das Teil picobello fertig ist. 

Aber was solls, das Dreibein ist fertig und schaut auch so aus, als würde es seinen Job auch machen. Was willst du mehr, das Ziel ist für dich erreicht. #6


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schwäbische Wurzeln ;-))))



Reiner Erfindergeist!!!!

Das vorhandene so zu verbessern ,dass es nicht besser geht und das kostengünstig. ( Schwäbisch) :l

Wenn am Kopf bei den Profilen nix mehr wackelt,warum was anderes versuchen,wenn das reicht was man gemacht hat.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



Andal schrieb:


> Auf diesen Post hin hätte dir mein Lehrherr schweigend einen Klotz Alu und eine Feile in die Hand gedrückt. Du hättest gewußt, dass du dich gar nicht mehr blicken lassen brauchst, bevor das Teil picobello fertig ist.
> 
> Aber was solls, das Dreibein ist fertig und schaut auch so aus, als würde es seinen Job auch machen. Was willst du mehr, das Ziel ist für dich erreicht. #6




Warum Zeit und Geld zusätzlich investieren ,wenn das geschaffene Ergebnis für die gedachte Aufgabe völlig ausreichend ist.

Dann könnte man solch Ding aus Karbon fertigen.

Sicher stehen dann auch nur 2 Brandungsruten drin,aber man kann es mit 2 Fingern anheben.

Gekonnt hat man dann auch nicht mehr.

Mein Ziel war es,mit wenig finanziellen Mitteln das Teil Strandtauglich zu machen,
Meine Erwartungen bestanden nicht darin Geld zu sparen,sondern das Ding einfach stabiler zu machen.

Mehr nicht . . .


----------



## Andal

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



> Dann könnte man solch Ding aus Karbon fertigen.



Dann wäre auch nichts gewonnen, dann stünden da auch nur zwei Ruten drin. Dein Konzept ist völlig ausreichend - mehr als funktionieren ist eh nicht drin. #h


----------



## Franky

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



Andal schrieb:


> Auf diesen Post hin hätte dir mein Lehrherr schweigend einen Klotz Alu und eine Feile in die Hand gedrückt. Du hättest gewußt, dass du dich gar nicht mehr blicken lassen brauchst, bevor das Teil picobello fertig ist.



Du hattest aber einen sehr humanen Lehrherrn... Ich kenne jemanden, der seinem Lehrling (den er mag) dafür einen Eisenklotz in die Hand gedrückt hätte. Anschließend härten und anlassen; soll ja erdbebensicher sein! Der garstige Stift hätte das Ding aus einem CrMg-Block feilen dürfen... :q


----------



## degl

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



Tino schrieb:


> O.i Baumarkt hab ich meine her.
> 
> 25 er in 2 m kostet pro Stück ca. 13-14€
> 
> 20 er in 1 m als Querstrebe ca. 7-8€



#6 dann weis ich wo ich suchen muß.........#6

gruß degl


----------



## Alfie

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Hallo, ich habe mir eins aus Unterarmstützen gebaut. Das ist besonders gut man kann es zerlegen und in die Rutentasche legen. Ich habe 3 paar Stützen gebraucht.:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Kauli11

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



Alfie schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mir eins aus Unterarmstützen gebaut. Das ist besonders gut man kann es zerlegen und in die Rutentasche legen. Ich habe 3 paar Stützen gebraucht.:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:



Welcher Mensch läuft denn mit drei Stützen? #d|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Sitze immer noch am Strand.
Zu Anfang ordentlich Wind und Wellen.
Laut Windfinder eine 4-5 bft aus West.
Fazit zum Dreibein : steht wie einbetoniert 

Mehr muss es nicht

Fotos mit den Helferlein am Dreibein gibt's morgen.
Jetzt will ich noch angeln...


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*




Musste alle einzeln hochladen.
Geht nicht anders mit dem IPad oder ich kanns nicht anders


----------



## Skott

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Geil Tino, #6

und ganz lieben Dank für die umfangreiche Dokumentation!:l

LG, Petri & T.L.

Wolfgang


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Auch von mir ein dickes DANKE!!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Gern geschehen


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

sehr schön, danke. 
 Muss mal Sinnen, wie das auch als Tele-Lösung geht, 2m zwischen Urlaubsgepäck ist etwas zu lang.
 1,80 wäre gut, sind das 4,20iger Ruten?
 Gruß A.


----------



## Ra.T

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Hallo..,
die Cormoranruten sind 4,10 Meter lang.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Danke


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo..,
> die Cormoranruten sind 4,10 Meter lang.
> mfg
> Ralf



Richtig Ralf


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Reicht nen 1,80 ? die bekomme ich ohne Probleme hinter die Sitze


----------



## Ra.T

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



Tino schrieb:


> Richtig Ralf



Hallo...,
hab ja auch 2 competition pro für harte Bedingungen.
Mfg
Ralf


----------



## Ra.T

angler1996 schrieb:


> Reicht nen 1,80 ? die bekomme ich ohne Probleme hinter die Sitze



Hallo...,
ist doch deine Sache wie hoch das Dreibein nachher ist.
Aber denke auch an die Nachteile von starren Beinen:
Bei steinigem und unebenen Grund kannst du die Beine nicht ausgleichen. Dann steht alles schief.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Ganz ehrlich,wie uneben muss denn der Untergrund sein,dass ein Dreibein nachteilig schief steht,also so schief, dass es fast seinen Zweck nicht mehr erfüllen kann? 

Da musst du ja direkt IM Steilufer angeln wollen,oder 4 qm große Tellerfüsse unten dran haben.

Völliger Blödsinn...


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo...,
> hab ja auch 2 competition pro für harte Bedingungen.
> Mfg
> Ralf




Wobei ich sie noch etwas härter haben könnte.

Vielleicht Kürze ich sie noch ein wenig ,dass die Ruten noch mehr Dampf bekommen.

Ich überlege noch...


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Reicht nen 1,80 ? die bekomme ich ohne Probleme hinter die Sitze



1,80 reicht 

Wenn du es höher haben möchtest,denke über die Steckverbinder für die Kastenprofile nach.
Gibt's alles in Baumärkten.
Ich kann die aber nicht sagen wie stabil das noch ist mit den Verbindern.

Ich bekomme meines mit 2 m Beinen + Kopf = ca. 2,10 m gut in mein Auto.
Ansonsten kann man es ja auf den Dachträger transportieren.


----------



## Ra.T

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



Tino schrieb:


> Vielleicht Kürze ich sie noch ein wenig ,dass die Ruten noch mehr Dampf bekommen.
> 
> Ich überlege noch...



Hallo...,
 ich hatte auch mal mit dem verschieben des Klapprollenhalters experimentiert.
 Erst 20 cm weiter nach unten, dann 10 cm und bin nun auf 5 cm angelangt. Das ist so für mich optimal.
 Bei 20 cm konnten wir die Ruten nicht mehr aufladen,
 bei 10 cm ging schon wieder besser und die Vorfächer flogen bis 160 Meter, aber so der letzte Zug fehlte noch.
 Also bin ich jetzt auf 5 cm Versatz nach unten angelangt. Das sind also auch ca. 5 cm mehr als normale Brandungsruten haben. Mehr nach oben den Rollenhalter zu verschieben, habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, aber da würde mir auch die Rute zu kurz werden. 
 Ich muss nun nur wieder mit den Vorfächern aufpassen, das sie stabil genug sind, den Zug beim Einwerfen auszuhalten.
 Vor ca. 2 Wochen hatte ich mit den Ruten beim Einwerfen einige Plasikbleilifter zerteilt (also genau längs ab Wirbelloch, wie gesägt).   
 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## Ra.T

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



Tino schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich,wie uneben muss denn der Untergrund sein,dass ein Dreibein nachteilig schief steht,also so schief, dass es fast seinen Zweck nicht mehr erfüllen kann?
> 
> Da musst du ja direkt IM Steilufer angeln wollen,oder 4 qm große Tellerfüsse unten dran haben.
> 
> Völliger Blödsinn...



Hallo...,
hab dir mal ein Bild gepostet. Dort sind die Beine des Dreibeins alle ungleicher Länge
 (bei rutschigem Boden bist du über jede Ritze zwischen Steinen glücklich).
Bei 4 - 5 Bft und schiefem Dreibein  liegt der Schwerpunkt oben zu ungünstig und bei Last auf einer Seite, ob vom Fisch oder Seetang, kippt das Dreibein um.
mfg
Ralf

PS.: Ist aber nur meine persönliche Erfahrung.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Also da würde ich nicht angeln,Ralf.
Da ist es ja schon ein Kunststück am Platz heil anzukommen und sich nicht die Beine zu brechen.

Für mich zu gefährlich dort nachts vernünftig einen Fisch zu landen oder gut auszuwerfen.
 Von entspanntem angeln kann ja nicht die Rede sein.
Eben Blödsinn ...


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Moin Tino!


Ist halt Nordsee! Wir haben hier sogut wie nix anderes!

 Greetz HH


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Danke Euch, ich werde mein Hinterteil mal in den Baumarkt bewegen und anschauen.
Vorher mal richtig messen, was hinter den Fahrersitz geht.
Ne 2, 10 Rute bohrt im Ohr rum, wenn sie oben drauf liegt:q.
Eigentlich müßte man das ja nicht mittig teilen, sondern nur so, dass man bei Bedarf ca. 20- 30 cm rausziehen könnte.
Muss mal überlegen|wavey:
Gruß A.


----------



## Andal

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Wäre es da für dich nicht einfacher, ein stabiles Stativ umzubauen? So ein Trumm, wie man es auf Baustellen für Laser hernimmt!?


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

:q:q, wenn Du trägst:m


----------



## Andal

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Schubkarren, Trolley, Sherpa, Maulesel... sei halt mal etwas fantasievoller!


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Sherpa? ich wollte zwar Unebenheiten überbrücken können, jedoch hatte ich dabei nicht an 8tausender gedacht


----------



## Andal

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Dann nimm das Flachlandmodell, den Kuli :m


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Danke Euch, ich werde mein Hinterteil mal in den Baumarkt bewegen und anschauen.
> Vorher mal richtig messen, was hinter den Fahrersitz geht.
> Ne 2, 10 Rute bohrt im Ohr rum, wenn sie oben drauf liegt:q.
> Eigentlich müßte man das ja nicht mittig teilen, sondern nur so, dass man bei Bedarf ca. 20- 30 cm rausziehen könnte.
> Muss mal überlegen|wavey:
> Gruß A.



Größeres Auto kaufen und schon brauchste nichts teilen. :q


----------



## Andal

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch der Gastkommentar von Gaby Köster zum Thema "das perfekte Dreibein"! :q


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Ich nehme das mit dem Blödsinn zurück,Ralf.

Wenn ihr solch extreme Bedingungen habt,wie ihr an der Nordsee,sind starre Beine nicht immer optimal.

Sieht's da überall so schroff aus?


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



Tino schrieb:


> Größeres Auto kaufen und schon brauchste nichts teilen. :q[/QUOTE
> 
> müssen wir mal individuellen Erfahrungsaustausch machen#h


----------



## Tino

Volvo V 70


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Moin Tino,

wirklich schöne Arbeit!#6 

Mich würde noch interessieren, ob bei deinem Testangeln auch 

Fisch zu sehen war.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

3Dorsche und einen Butt zum mitnehmen


----------



## Ostseesilber

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Petri Tino - dann hast das Dreibein ja auch gleich zünftig 

eingeweiht. Jetzt soll's ja tatsächlich kälter werden - mal sehen 

wie lange es vom Ufer aus auf Dorsch noch läuft.


----------



## volkerm

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Hallo Tino,
das mit den Carbonstangen ist mittelfristig sicher der Weg- allein wegen der Schlepperei. Billig ist natürlich anders- noch. Das Material per se ist nicht teuer.
Gruss und Petri!
Volker


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Hallo Volker
Nur wie siehts mit dem brechen von Carbon aus?

Wie schlagfest ist es im Gebrauch?

Fällt ja schon mal um oder stößt mal gegen einen Stein.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Petri Tino - dann hast das Dreibein ja auch gleich zünftig
> 
> eingeweiht. Jetzt soll's ja tatsächlich kälter werden - mal sehen
> 
> wie lange es vom Ufer aus auf Dorsch noch läuft.





Bis 4 Grad Wassertemperatur in Wurfweite

Ausnahmen möglich


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Heute hab ich die Füße noch optimiert, damit sie nicht so sehr  im Sand versinken.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*


----------



## degl

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



Tino schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 240690



Echt krass........#6

gruß degl


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Ja Mann kann schon schöne Sachen bauen!!! :m

Hut ab

Greetz HH


----------



## schmidti0007

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

hallo und eine Frohes neues Jahr erstmal :-D

ich habe mal paar fragen :-D

ich wollte mir höchstwahrscheinlich ein Dreibein zu legen und bin auf dieses gestoßen 

http://www.observe-fishing.de/shop/index.php?id_product=151&controller=product

kann mir dazu einer was sagen? oder vllt andere dreibeine Vorschlagen? 

mit freundlichen grüßen Robert


----------



## Meefo 46

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Moin 

Schau mal hier ...http://www.tacklecheck.de/abis200.htm


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## MarcusS.

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Hallo Tino, 

dürfte ich mal fragen was du für das Material bezahlt hast? Ich könnte 3x 2m + 1x 1m Alu-Kastenprofil in den Maßen 25x25x2 für 46,03€ bekommen. Ich habe das gleiche Dreibein und es ist mir einfach zu instabil. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcusS.

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Ich habe die Kastenprofile jetzt für 35€ bekommen und gleich zugeschlagen  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## schmidti0007

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Hallo Meefo46, 
Danke für den Link und so konnte ich mir schon mal eine andere Meinung anhören..

Hat vllt noch einer Tipps zu einem Anderen Dreibein?? 


LG Robert


----------



## Weißtanne

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



Tino schrieb:


> Also da würde ich nicht angeln,Ralf.
> Da ist es ja schon ein Kunststück am Platz heil anzukommen und sich nicht die Beine zu brechen.
> 
> Für mich zu gefährlich dort nachts vernünftig einen Fisch zu landen oder gut auszuwerfen.
> Von entspanntem angeln kann ja nicht die Rede sein.
> Eben Blödsinn ...


Das sieht viel wilder aus als es ist.(Sieht aus wie Westkapelle/NL).Und vor den Fischen dort brauchst du keine Angst zu haben die sind meistens so riesig |supergri , daß du die mit der Rute aus dem Wasser heben kannst.Ausserdem wird diese Stelle nach 1-2 Std von der Flut überspült sein,und du stehst auf dem asphaltierten Deich,dann ist wandern angesagt


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



MarcusS. schrieb:


> Ich habe die Kastenprofile jetzt für 35€ bekommen und gleich zugeschlagen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



Hallo MarcuS

Musst mal gucken,hab's geschrieben,glaub ich.

Ich glaub nen 10 er hab ich mehr bezahlt.


----------



## MarcusS.

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

So Leute, heute Abend haben wir mein Dreibein endlich umgebaut. Der erste Eindruck ist echt super. Ich denke das sich dieser auch am Strand bestätigen wird. [emoji2]

Vielen Dank nochmal an Tino für die Bauanleitung [emoji6]


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Sehr gut Marcus

Muss gleich mal gucken ,ob meins noch im Keller steht.


----------



## MarcusS.

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Und ist es noch da?  Samstag wird es gleich getestet. Werde dann berichten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Ja ist noch da


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Dein Bericht???


----------



## MarcusS.

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Oh vergessen, also wie es zu erwarten war steht alles bombenfest! Ich kann leider nicht berichten wie es sich bei einem Biss verhält da ich nicht einen hatte [emoji35]. Aber ich gehe davon aus das es auch da keine Probleme gibt.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Alles Gut Marcus

Ich hatte es bei ner seitlichen 5 bft und es bewegte sich nicht im geringsten. 

Wenn nicht grad ne Robbe beißt, wirds stehen bleiben


----------



## Keyless

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

So da es gerade aktuell hier ist, ich hätte noch so einen Kopf vom Dreibein siehe Bilder im Post oben für nen schmalen Taler(Versand) , an Umbauer/Bastler abzugeben.
 Ansonsten wandert das Ding in den Müll, daher schnell hier schreien so gewünscht.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Heute eine kleine Bequemlichkeit an mein jetzt PERFEKTES Dreibeinige angeschraubt. 
Kein suchen und kein bücken.


----------



## sprogoe

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Hey Tino,

hätte nicht gedacht, daß Du in Deinem "hohen" Alter noch ´nen "Dreibein" hinkriegst.
Aber schön, mal wieder was von Dir zu Hören.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Ja ja Siggi du Jungspund 

Der Markt hatte eben nichts was mich überzeugte.
Da muss man selber ran um.sich was schickes zu bauen.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

In ca. 3 Wochen kommt ein entscheidendes Update zu meinem Dreibein.
Grund dafür ist die obere Rutenauflage ,die angefangen hat zu wackeln. 
Aluschweissen geht nicht,da das Material zu dünn ist.

Ich hab mir da was gaaaaaanz anderes ausgedacht,welches das wackeln komplett eliminiert und das Dreibein noch besser macht,zumindest denke ich das.

Morgen gehts für ca. 3 Wochen beruflich nach China und dann wirds umgebaut.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Umgebaut ist noch nix,aber meine Idee ist,ein Aluprofil über die mittlere Strebe zu schieben die die obere Rutenauflage hält. (die nach oben verschiebbare)

Da dran kommt dann ne neue Querstrebe mit neuen Rutenauflagen.

Wenn es fertig ist,kommen natürlich Bilder.


----------



## Keyless

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Wenn du noch einmal Umbaust, überdenke mal die untere Rutenauflage-mach sie etwas breiter.Hintergrund ist, die Rutenspitzen näher zusammen zu bringen, so kann man(ich) viel besser sehen ob das ein Biss oder nur normale Bewegung ist im Vergleich mit der anderen Rute.
 Mich hat das hin und her gegucke(im Dunkeln) irre gemacht.Jetzt stehen die so ca.12-15cm auseinander-perfekt für mich /alles im Blick.
 Soll nur eine Anregung sein, jeder sieht das ja etwas anders.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Hallo,Ulf 

Danke für deine Anregung. 

Ich werde sie um die 50 cm auseinander lassen,vielleicht etwas weniger. 


Ich werde komplett überarbeiten, die Rutenauflagen oben und unten komplett austauschen und noch ne Art Köderstation mit Vorrichtung zum Vorfach hin hängen, zum beködern.

Ich muss das erst zu 100% im Kopf haben,dann kann ich einkaufen.
Den Vorgänger kauft mir nen Arbeitskollege ab, so bleiben die Kosten einmalig.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Hallo
Endlich hab ichs fertig und ich bin zu 100% zufrieden
Die drei Beine sind jetzt noch länger (2,20m)
Insgesamt ist es ca2,40 mit lang.

Hier noch ein paar Fotos mit den ganzen Utensilien dran.


----------



## daci7

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Schick Schick!
Sind die runden Dinger an den Seiten Federstahl Schwingarme?
Macht auf jeden Fall ne gute Figur am Strand!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Danke daci

Das ist nen Bissanzeiger ,Spitzen von Stippen.

Werden auch mit nem gebogenen Draht eingehängt wie die stehenden Stippen,nur das man keine 5m langen Laternen neben seinen Ruten hat. :q


----------



## Keyless

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Hi Tino,
 sehr schick und durchdacht-die Lösung mit den Schwingspitzen gefällt mir:m.
 Was sind das für Rutenaufnahmen oben/wo kann man diese eventuell erwerben? 
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Die Schwingspitzen sind nicht von mir.
Das hab ich bei jemandem gesehen und auch bei ihm komplett gekauft. 

Die Rutenauflagen bekommst du im Breakaway Shop in England.


----------



## Keyless

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Ist aber ne clevere Konstruktion mit den Schwingspitzen, wäre nur für mich zu viel Gedöns am Dreibein-aber jeder wie er mag.
 Danke für den Shopnamen, habe gleich mal geordert:m.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Mein lieber Schwan, da haste Dich aber richtig reingehängt.

Gerade von mir als Nichthandwerker vollschder Reschbeggd!!!!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Meinst du die Mittelstrebe für die Köderei?

Die kannst du in einem Stück abnehmen und ins Auto damit.

Ich will mich nicht mehr bücken müssen,ü50 :q


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mein lieber Schwan, da haste Dich aber richtig reingehängt.
> 
> Gerade von mir als Nichthandwerker vollschder Reschbeggd!!!!



Danke Thomas

Reingehängt nun nicht,sollte so bequem für mich sein wie es nur geht und dazu gut aussehen.
Beides macht es jetzt für mich.

Das kann JEDER NACHBAUEN. 

Für sich und seinen Bedürfnissen optimal angepasst.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

TOPP!!!

Und danke fürs einstellen!!

Echt klasse!!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Ich habe hier ja auch schon Tipps bekommen.

Da stell ich das gerne rein.
Vielleicht baut es sich ja der ein oder andere auch um und hat vielleicht ne Anregung.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

#6#6#6


----------



## degl

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Hallo Tino,

sieht ja echt Klasse aus das Teil und die "Schwingspitzen" an der Seite ersparen die Stippen.......#6

Echt cool..........

gruß degl


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Danke degl


----------



## mahoe

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Hallo Tino
das Teil ist genial, hab selber schon versucht das Dreibein zu verbessern aber auf so eine Idee mit den Bißanzeigern bin ich nicht gekommem. Danke für die Anregung.
Gruß Mario


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Nochmals

Dieser Bissanzeiger ist NICHT VON MIR.

Ich sah ihn im Fratzenbuch und bekam den Namen des Besitzers raus.
Den kontaktierte ich und bestellte einen bei ihm.

Trotzdem ist der absolut genial.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

magst du uns die kontaktdaten des 'herstellers' des bissanzeigers nennen - schliesslich soll es noch menschen ohne facebook account geben. danke.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Ohne das Fratzenbuch gehts leider nicht.

Ist ja ein Privatmann,KEIN Shop.


----------



## Heilbutt

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Hallo Tino,
sieht echt klasse aus!#6

Das mit den Bissanzeigern toppt das Ganze noch!

Verstehe ich richtig: "unbelastet" stehen die beiden "Antennen"
gerade nach links und rechts ab!?!?!|kopfkrat

Richtig genial, denn mir gefallen die dazwischen stehenden Stippruten genau so wenig wie Knicklichthalter an den Rutenspitzen. das hier ist optimal!!!

Und ich muß gleich mal überlegen:
Wir haben vor ein oder zwei Jahren mal nen alten Lenkdrachen weggeschmissen, da waren ganz dünne top-elastische Carbonstäbe drin, die ich glaube aufgehoben zu haben... :m

BTW:
Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit auch "mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein" selbst gebaut.
(Wie ich jetzt feststelle aber noch nicht ganz perfekt!:q)
Das ist aus V4A- und Titan-Rohren (ich hab sowas auf Arbeit).
Machts dir was aus wenn ich bei Gelegenheit hier ein paar Fotos mit dranhänge, oder soll ich nen eigenen oder anderen Trööt dafür suchen...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Gerne Holger kannst du dein gebautes hier reinstellen.

Bin schon neugierig...

Wie du gut erkannt hast,kann man den Bissanzeiger leicht selbst nachbauen.
So wie du es vermutest ist es auch,die stehen einfach links und rechts waagerecht ab.
Werden dann nach oben gebogen und in die Schnur eingehängt.

feddich


----------



## derbroesel

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Hallo Tino
Auch wenn ich mich mit dieser Frage lecherlich mache
Ich bin ja ein bischen doof
aber wie erkenne ich an deinen bisanzeigern 
wann was beist ? ICH KANN MIR DAS BEIM BESTEN WILLEN NICHT VORSTELLEN

LG Werner


----------



## Tino

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Hallo Werner

Der Fisch nimmt den Köder und zieht an der Schnur,dadurch wackelt die Spitze des Bissanzeigers der in der Schnur hängt.

Alles klar Werner???


----------



## derbroesel

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

OK Logisch #d
Danke Tino


----------



## KxKx2

*AW: Mein perfektes Brandungsdreibein*

Hallo Timo,
werde mir den seitlichen Bißanzeiger nachbauen, mit einer Verbesserung, das ich den Glasfaserspitzen, an der Aufnahme am Rutenständer, eine 3mm Stahlfeder vormontiere. Die Bißanzeige werde ich dann zum Flußfischen verwenden:vik:
Gruß, Klaus


----------

